

Apple Airplay – Fix Sound Coming From Laptop Instead of TV - ninjakeyboard
http://refactoringfactory.wordpress.com/2014/02/24/airplay-fix-sound-coming-from-laptop-instead-of-desired-device/

======
sadanapalli
Thank you, that helps. I face this problem a lot.

